# Finished a 12 frame deep OB Hive.



## rg58612455

I modified plans that I got from here.(thank you Beesource) Just thought I would share. I built it out of red oak that I milled several years ago. The glass is from commercial sliding doors,1/4" thick and tempered(also free),hence the extra space on the left. I built the hive to match the glass. I will post better pics when I get it outside the shop.


----------



## Boomhawr

Cool. That's a big one. Only other I've seen that big was outside Waco, Tx at Heritage Farms (they're kinda like Amish). It was inside a building with some kinfa access to outside, and the thing swiveled on a vertical axis. But yours looks like it can be moved around to take other places for events and what not, where theirs was stationary.


----------



## rg58612455

A few more pictures with the hive in the house just loaded with bees and a new caged queen.


----------



## rookie2531

Awesome, like a new 80" flat screen. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## rg58612455

rookie2531 said:


> Awesome, like a new 80" flat screen. &#55357;&#56832;


That's funny. My kids call it "Bee-TV".


----------



## odfrank

But will they ever reach the outer fringes and draw out all that foundation?


----------



## Duncan151

odfrank said:


> But will they ever reach the outer fringes and draw out all that foundation?


Time will tell, should be pretty interesting either way! Nice work!


----------



## Charlie B

odfrank said:


> But will they ever reach the outer fringes and draw out all that foundation?


No


----------



## aunt betty

Very nice! 

Don't know how to insert a picture of Carnac making a prediction so this will have to do. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuFSWcNe8hY

I predict...a bigger one next year that has a separate "super" area above with a robbing window. 8 mediums might not be enough. Think BIG!


----------



## Cdnbeekeeper

aunt betty said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Don't know how to insert a picture of Carnac making a prediction so this will have to do. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuFSWcNe8hY


Lol!


Very nice obs hive! I'm jealous.


----------

